# Having a big problem with Holly



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is 6 months old and I am sad to say she never had been on a walk, till 2 days ago. To my surprise she was terrified. I had to carry her the whole time, she did nothing but wine, very loud, I was afraid someone would think she was someone else's dog and I was stealing her. She is also afraid most of the time in our back yard. Nothing has ever hurt her out in the yard. I am always with them. I have never had a dog act like this before and have no idea what to do to make her feel safe. My sister in law was with us and she couldn't believe how she acted on a walk.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awe poor Holly!! When Leo was a pup, we took him shopping in Chicago at Nordstrom. Well he decided he was gonna scream the entire time and we were mortified. He sounded like we were killing him. And Mimi, well she hates harnesses and hates going for walks. The only way she will walk is if one of the other dogs are with us bc she basically follows them, lol. 

My suggestion would be the following:
Take her as many places as you can to build her confidence
Let her wear her harness with a leash on it around the house
Bring some treats with you and use them to get her to walk

I am planning on working extra hard w Mimi this spring. She has lots to learn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Zorana, Sadie and Ike were with us, I thought she would follow Ike, he learned from Sadie. I am glad to hear she is not the only one, and will take your advice. Funny she is the one who flew with me to NJ and back to FL and never made a peep and was a perfect little Angel. She also has trouble excepting our new little Frankie.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww poor beauty <3 Is it because of the hot street that she got like that?? I remember when I lived in Tampa, Florida, I could NEVER walk barefoot outside..that would have burned my feet off


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Keep me posted please! Hopefully we can straighten these ladies out! I'm sure if we keep at it, they will do great! I'm also using a buddy belt on her since its small and doesn't feel like clothes like a step in pupppia would. 
This was mimi's last walk alone w me.....we didn't get very far, haha!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

In the summer the streets are hot, but she is just afraid, outside and a walk terrified her. It was a nice cool winter day at around degrees.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Keep me posted please! Hopefully we can straighten these ladies out! I'm sure if we keep at it, they will do great! I'm also using a buddy belt on her since its small and doesn't feel like clothes like a step in pupppia would.
> This was mimi's last walk alone w me.....we didn't get very far, haha!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, awww, I know that stance. Poor Mim and Holly.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Awww poor beauty <3 Is it because of the hot street that she got like that?? I remember when I lived in Tampa, Florida, I could NEVER walk barefoot outside..that would have burned my feet off


I don't walk barefoot anywhere down here too many snakes for me and bugs I have never seen before, I thought I was in another part of the world and not just another state.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm, then I think it is because she is new to it, if she has never been out before, it must be the reason...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh I know the feeling. Lilo is about to turn 1 and we've only just started being able to take her for walks. I tried everything over the months and nothing really seemed to work, but I carried on trying and now we're actually getting there! Using an enticing treat like grilled/boiled chicken helped as well as carrying her to parks and just sitting in the grass with her to avoid pressuring her to walk at first. We tried many things and getting Rocky made a difference too, but in the end I think it was just a matter of keeping at it! I had come to accept that Lilo might never like walks, but she's starting to love it so carry on and I'm sure you'll get there too!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Has she been spayed? I notice mine, who has not been spayed, gets really fussy...like PMS. She used to be petrified on her walks and it took me a very long time to get her to want to go out and I carried her a lot the first times. Now she is 2 and once you ask her if she wants to go out she cant get to her leash fast enough. Sometimes she brings her harness or her ball because she knows we are going to play.

Persist on taking her out every single day even for a few meters with lots of praise. I realize you have your other dogs too. Do you take her out with the others? Maybe she needs to be by herself for a start? She will get used to it, some dogs need a lot of extra time and when you have had dogs that did not ever give you that problem it can be frustrating.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a scientific reason you have to socialise them as young puppies, it is when their brains are most receptive. They then go through a 'fear period' at around 6 months when things they didn't mind before start to be scary to them. So you will have to work extra hard with Holly now, as she missed out on socialisation during the initial 'window'.
Could you figure out what exactly she was scared of?
You need to persevere with taking her out, but make each trip a positive experience for her. So get her absolute favourite treats, and start with the things she finds least scary. So if she finds being in the car, with another dog acceptable, start with that. Just a short trip, keep it jolly and fun. Then add the the next thing she finds least scary, maybe getting out of the car but being held, lots of praise and treats again. The idea is to build up her confidence gradually by making each step easy for her. 
Don't try and force her to do anything that really terrifies her, work up to it gradually. Every time she gets really scared it sets her training back, so baby steps, just doing the things she can cope with and gradually adding to them.
Most dogs will be more confident with an older well behaved dog with them. 
Most Chis are more confident when carried too, but try and avoid carrying her as soon as she is comfortable outside. When she comes across something scary it is important that she chooses how to respond to it. If she decides to go and sniff, that is excellent, lots of praise and treats. If she decides to move away and avoid it, that is ok too, (don't praise, just ignore that behaviour) it is vital she has this choice. When a dog is being carried it can't avoid the things that scare it, and forcing her to confront her fears before she is ready is what you want to avoid.
I hope this makes sense, it is what I had to do with Mouse and Delilah. They weren't socialised as puppies or taken outside at all until I got them at 18 months. They were terrified of everything. Holly is still a puppy so she will be much easier.
Have you done any basic training with her? I would definitely teach her some basic stuff at home, it will be really helpful for distracting her when she is out. I teach 'watch me' first, and then 'sit', both of these are helpful with socialising a fearful dog. A dog that is sitting and watching and waiting for their reward is not looking around at scary things. Teaching a reliable recall is really useful too. It will help with trust and bonding, Holly needs to see you as her safe place, her protector and the source of all things yummy.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Keep me posted please! Hopefully we can straighten these ladies out! I'm sure if we keep at it, they will do great! I'm also using a buddy belt on her since its small and doesn't feel like clothes like a step in pupppia would.
> This was mimi's last walk alone w me.....we didn't get very far, haha!!
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie still does this! He's 6! In summer he's fine but when it's cold outside he refuses to walk, he will walk to the car but when he realises we're not getting in he won't move! I end up carrying him and then he will walk home!
Good luck with your pups ladies! Xx


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Molly is the same, and she had good socialisation. She is getting better slowly - we're just going at her own pace. When we miss a walk for a day or two (like with the recent storms) it does put us back a step with her confidence so I'd agree with the other ladies that daily persistence and patience are the way forward (oh and high value treats!). You 'll get there don't worry, I think once you can accept that it's going to be a marathon, not a sprint, it's easier to relax and take it all in your stride. Good luck x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sapphire does very with walking most of the time. She does exactly what Mimi is doing in the picture Zorana posted maybe every couple of weeks when we set out on a walk. If I pick her up, carry her our of our driveway and then put her down a house down the road, she is fine. This is so strange, I have no idea what sets it off.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh I know the feeling. Lilo is about to turn 1 and we've only just started being able to take her for walks. I tried everything over the months and nothing really seemed to work, but I carried on trying and now we're actually getting there! Using an enticing treat like grilled/boiled chicken helped as well as carrying her to parks and just sitting in the grass with her to avoid pressuring her to walk at first. We tried many things and getting Rocky made a difference too, but in the end I think it was just a matter of keeping at it! I had come to accept that Lilo might never like walks, but she's starting to love it so carry on and I'm sure you'll get there too!


Thank you..


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Has she been spayed? I notice mine, who has not been spayed, gets really fussy...like PMS. She used to be petrified on her walks and it took me a very long time to get her to want to go out and I carried her a lot the first times. Now she is 2 and once you ask her if she wants to go out she cant get to her leash fast enough. Sometimes she brings her harness or her ball because she knows we are going to play.
> 
> Persist on taking her out every single day even for a few meters with lots of praise. I realize you have your other dogs too. Do you take her out with the others? Maybe she needs to be by herself for a start? She will get used to it, some dogs need a lot of extra time and when you have had dogs that did not ever give you that problem it can be frustrating.


Yes, she is spayed, she is just a very nervous puppy.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> There is a scientific reason you have to socialise them as young puppies, it is when their brains are most receptive. They then go through a 'fear period' at around 6 months when things they didn't mind before start to be scary to them. So you will have to work extra hard with Holly now, as she missed out on socialisation during the initial 'window'.
> Could you figure out what exactly she was scared of?
> You need to persevere with taking her out, but make each trip a positive experience for her. So get her absolute favourite treats, and start with the things she finds least scary. So if she finds being in the car, with another dog acceptable, start with that. Just a short trip, keep it jolly and fun. Then add the the next thing she finds least scary, maybe getting out of the car but being held, lots of praise and treats again. The idea is to build up her confidence gradually by making each step easy for her.
> Don't try and force her to do anything that really terrifies her, work up to it gradually. Every time she gets really scared it sets her training back, so baby steps, just doing the things she can cope with and gradually adding to them.
> ...


I do admit she was a little neglected, when I first got her my husband died, this past Oct. and I was a wreak, some of that must have transferred to her. She flew to NJ and back to Fl with me and was an Angel, loved my daughters dogs. She has been in the car with me and Ike, Sadie and does fine. It is just the walks that freak her out. Thank you for all the suggestion, I will work on them.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Molly n' me said:


> Molly is the same, and she had good socialisation. She is getting better slowly - we're just going at her own pace. When we miss a walk for a day or two (like with the recent storms) it does put us back a step with her confidence so I'd agree with the other ladies that daily persistence and patience are the way forward (oh and high value treats!). You 'll get there don't worry, I think once you can accept that it's going to be a marathon, not a sprint, it's easier to relax and take it all in your stride. Good luck x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I guess some are more afraid of things then others. Holly is not a very confident little girl.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Sapphire does very with walking most of the time. She does exactly what Mimi is doing in the picture Zorana posted maybe every couple of weeks when we set out on a walk. If I pick her up, carry her our of our driveway and then put her down a house down the road, she is fine. This is so strange, I have no idea what sets it off.


Holly does the same thing, who knows what goes on in their little minds, wish they could talk.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I know things were difficult for you when Holly was little. She can still learn to not be afraid of things, it will just take a little more time and patience on your part. Your big advantage is you know her history, so you know nothing bad has ever happened to her, plus her age; she is still a puppy. You and her are already bonded, so you are more than halfway there, I am certain you can turn this around. There is no such thing as too late with dogs.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I know things were difficult for you when Holly was little. She can still learn to not be afraid of things, it will just take a little more time and patience on your part. Your big advantage is you know her history, so you know nothing bad has ever happened to her, plus her age; she is still a puppy. You and her are already bonded, so you are more than halfway there, I am certain you can turn this around. There is no such thing as too late with dogs.


Than you and all of you, going to start working with her more, starting today..


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Holly*

No advice I just wanted to say I'm so sorry about your Husband. Good luck with the walking x


----------

